# Amazon sword plant turning yellow



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I started a NPT and got 3 Amazon swords for it. The day after I planted them it started turning yellow in spots on the leaves. Can anyone tell me what my problem is? Do I need more light? Fert? Something else?

Any help and advice would be very welcome. Thank you.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

What kind of light are you using and what size is your tank?
If it was a lighting issue, I don't think it would have turned yellow in just a few days, though... it could be just adjusting to the new environment of your tank.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

+1- If the leaves are turning yellow that soon after being planted, it may well just be adjusting.

That being said, swords are real iron hogs. I fixed my yellowing sword leaves by dosing Flourish Iron in the tank.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I was doing some research on plants and Ive seen a few aquascape people say to put little pieces of clay for iron around the rooted area and that its much more effective and cheaper than supplementing your water. I haven't tried it myself but a few youtube videos have shown some really good results.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

There is an adjustment period to your water. However clay might help I was reading today in the Walstad book to avoid liquid ferts with iron because she states that putting iron in the tank encourages algae growth. In the substrate the clay might be ok.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Good tips, I was hoping it was just an adjustment period, but will see about iron or clay.


----------

